# 75g update...



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, I dusted off the tank again, after doing some major work in my basement that I'm not finished with yet.

I'm going to have to tear down this tank eventually, when I get to building the wall behind it.. So I'm not going all out on scaping it yet.

The only plants that made it through the neglect were the Crypts, 2 Anubias plants, Rotala rotundafolia, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, and Hygrophila angustafolia.

















Hemianthus micranthemoides starting to fill out








Crypts still in the same place, starting to fill out nicely.. lol- low light plants are awesome when neglect kicks in








I'm sorry to have lost many of these plants.. dang basement leak.. lol I loved where this tank was going..


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice pics. WHat is your setup to get plants like that. I always wanted a planted tank like this but never knew EXACTLY to go about it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Slytooth13 said:


> Very nice pics. WHat is your setup to get plants like that. I always wanted a planted tank like this but never knew EXACTLY to go about it.


This 75g tank has:

1 Rena XP3
1 Rena XP2
50 lbs. Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil (very light stuff, not very good for having larger fish)
4x55w AHSupply bright kit (this tank is only running 2 bulbs at the moment--not much plant mass)
Pressurized CO2
Flourish comprehensive
Flourish iron
Nitrate
Phosphate
Potassium


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow. And that's enough to get such lucious plant growth? Very nice.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice set up as always Dippy!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Very nice pics. WHat is your setup to get plants like that. I always wanted a planted tank like this but never knew EXACTLY to go about it.


This 75g tank has:

1 Rena XP3
1 Rena XP2
50 lbs. Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil (very light stuff, not very good for having larger fish)
4x55w AHSupply bright kit (this tank is only running 2 bulbs at the moment--not much plant mass)
Pressurized CO2
Flourish comprehensive
Flourish iron
Nitrate
Phosphate
Potassium

[/quote]

Why with the nitrate and phosphate ? I thought these two can be problematic at least from what i've been reading.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Slytooth13 said:


> Why with the nitrate and phosphate ? I thought these two can be problematic at least from what i've been reading.


We have been brought up thinking that we want 0 nitrate and phosphate in our tanks, which is ultimately and absolutely true, but they are necissary building blocks for planted aquariums.

Without phosphate, (.5-2ppm) you would develop serious green spot algea all over the glass and leaves, plus your plants will be deficient, and therefore not growing properly.

Without nitrate, (10-25ppm) your plants will simply stop growing, and eventually die. But before death of the plants, comes the crazy ugly and stubborn algea blooms


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

holy sh*t thats a work of art


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

beautiful tank man... gives me some ideas with what i wanna do on my tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks fellas, if you ever need help with your tanks, juss do some research and ask questions right here in the planted forum!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The last pic looks great.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> The last pic looks great.


Thanks, but don't throw the new tank out the window just yet. It has a lot of growing to do, and I'm going to keep this picture around to show everyone how different this tank will look in a few short months


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

A Dippy Eggs or anyone else that might know, what is the name of the plant in the last pic far left with pink tips?

thanks,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nataz said:


> A Dippy Eggs or anyone else that might know, what is the name of the plant in the last pic far left with pink tips?
> 
> thanks,


It's Limnophila aromatica. I actually picked this plant up @ Elmers lol.

Fast grower, needs MUCH light, and is a fert hog. Oh, since it requires lots of light, it also needs CO2 to make it in an aquarium. It's from Vietnam. They use it as a tea, and a spice.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Kewl, thank you much sir.


----------

